# Killuminati420s Hash oil (bho) and dabbin thread



## Killuminati420 (Jan 11, 2013)

i wanted to start 1 of these threads a couple years ago but there was just too many people that just didnt understand at the time...so here ill post different oils and waxes and pieces for smoking them  
post any oil you make and your dab pieces! if you have any questions about anything let me know.
ill start with some jackfrost honeycomb wax and jackfrost shatter with my euphoria glass custom rig with a highly educated domeless nail.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 11, 2013)

like the domeless nail....thanks for sharing


----------



## Killuminati420 (Jan 15, 2013)

glad you like . i love the domeless!
permafrost honeycomb and shatter eace:


----------



## ston-loc (Jan 26, 2013)

My first attempt at bho today. Not sure if id call it a success, but got a gram and a half out of it.


----------



## Graywolf (Jan 27, 2013)

Purdy!

The test of the pudding is its taste.  How are the taste and effects?


----------



## WannaBgrower (Jan 27, 2013)

Looks good  What extraction method did you use, and how much product to get a gram of BHO?


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jan 27, 2013)

looks great to me bro!!!!!


----------



## ston-loc (Jan 27, 2013)

I used a sstb to extract the BHO. All I used was dried and cured trim from last harvest. Only about a 10% return, but no buds were used, just trim so I'm satisfied. I only did one run yesterday. Still have tons more trim to run through.


----------



## Killuminati420 (Aug 25, 2014)

it's awesome to watch the progress over time! sfv og, pineapple, qrazyphyre, and more sfv og. 

View attachment 8-24-14.jpg


View attachment pineapple.jpg


View attachment qrazyphyre.jpg


View attachment sfv og.jpg


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Aug 28, 2014)

K420  do you use a closed loop system?   if so could you tell us which one?  TIA  :48:


----------



## MR1 (Aug 28, 2014)

Yes, tell us your procedure.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Aug 29, 2014)

Nice work. 

them terps tho...


----------



## tokinherper (Oct 31, 2014)

VERY nice!


----------



## ston-loc (Nov 1, 2014)

:stoned: 

View attachment image.jpg


----------

